# "Sub" amplifiers for full range use



## cynical2 (Jul 18, 2007)

Has anyone tried using amps that are traditionally considered "subwoofer amps" for full range (LCR and/or surrounds)?

There seems to be a lot of bang-for-the-buck in amps like the Behringer EP1500/2500's. I could envision 2 of 'em running LCR and sub, but don't know how they'd do. The Behringer's are just one example...of course there are others that could be similarly used.

My use is for a dedicated HT, playing 100% movies (no "critical listening").

When searching, I found only one thread that mentioned it, and there didn't really seem to be a consensus.

So, has anyone tried running their mains/center with their subwoofer amp? If so, how did it sound? Anyone doing it in their permanent setup?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I know we have some that are using what are traditionally considered subs amps for their full range duties and are very happy. I would not hesitate to use them if you have enough room for them.


----------



## cynical2 (Jul 18, 2007)

Thanks, gentlemen!


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

Jim,

Actually they may be better


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

Should there be any concerns about driving a speaker with a supply that could potentially deliver 1200 watts or more to a speaker?

Bob


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

Yes and no. common sense is required. But what is nice a 1200 W amp can be anything in between 0 and 1200 W amp. And with such an amp, what is also nice is you will forget about amplifier distortion whatever strongly you push the speakers.

What is bad you can smoke the voice coils if you overdrive the speakers continuously, which IMO is very hard to do with typical listening material, unless you're having a party in open air.


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

They (the rack mountable ones), are not "sub" amps (Behringer EP2500, QSC, Crown, Mackie, Samson, etc.) but rather PROfessional audio power AMPlifiers. Meant for general purpose full frequency audio range use.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

This is very true, the pros use them full range all the time. I think what he meant though was amps we generally use for subs.


----------



## cynical2 (Jul 18, 2007)

Sonnie said:


> This is very true, the pros use them full range all the time. I think what he meant though was amps we generally use for subs.


Correct :T


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

There was a very long thread (thousands of posts) over at that large-user-base audio video forum a few years back that explored the use of pro amps for powering main speakers (and the other surround sound channels). The essence of the thread was other than fan noise issues and input drive level issues that the pro amps did just as good quality job as did audiophile amps. Just a lot more watts output for the $. Lots of posts were about replacing, slowing down, removing, etc. the cooling fans.

One guy removed the fans from his pro amp and hung it face down off the wall to get decent convection cooling.

Frequency response, hum and distortion were not issues with pro amps.


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

Thanks, Ahmed.


----------



## Bent (May 24, 2006)

my ADA 1200 is specifcally a sub-amp (a plate amp, mind you)
The manual specifically says not to use for full range use, as it wouldn't perform too well.
T^he Behringer 1500 and 2500's, while not reference league, should do fine for full range use.


----------



## cynical2 (Jul 18, 2007)

bobgpsr said:


> There was a very long thread (thousands of posts) over at that large-user-base audio video forum a few years back that explored the use of pro amps for powering main speakers (and the other surround sound channels). The essence of the thread was other than fan noise issues and input drive level issues that the pro amps did just as good quality job as did audiophile amps. Just a lot more watts output for the $. Lots of posts were about replacing, slowing down, removing, etc. the cooling fans.
> 
> One guy removed the fans from his pro amp and hung it face down off the wall to get decent convection cooling.
> 
> Frequency response, hum and distortion were not issues with pro amps.


Thanks for the info, Ahmed! I try to stay away from that place, but I'll wander over and look for that thread...sounds like some worthwhile info is there.

It's a little surprising to me that the consensus seems to be that pro amps will work just fine and are a better value than "audiophile" amps...I'm surprised more people don't do it. :huh:


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

You're welcome Bob (Bob 99) 

Jim,

I think you mean Thanks Bob (Bobgpsr) :bigsmile:


----------



## cynical2 (Jul 18, 2007)

blaser said:


> You're welcome Bob (Bob 99)
> 
> Jim,
> 
> I think you mean Thanks Bob (Bobgpsr) :bigsmile:


Ah yes, I see. 

Thanks, Bob! :T


----------



## southsound (Dec 7, 2007)

I have been using Pro power amps for many years and have often found that a good quality Pro amp will give cleaner output than a similarly rated Audiophile amp. Seems like the Pro grade amps are built to actually perform to specs where sometimes the Audiophile specs have been written by the marketing guys who wanted to look good in comparisons. That said, there are several brands that I find more reliable than others. 

I love my Mackie 1400i that I use for our great room system. Lots of power, great sound, but a noisy fan so I keep it in my office so I don't hear the fan in the listening room. I use a Crown XLS402 to drive the L & R speakers in my theater. Both rooms have their own powered subs and I use my receivers (Yamaha in the great room and Pioneer in the theater) to power the center, surrounds, and rear center. I started using the Pro amps because I actually burned up a speaker through using an underpowered amp. The speakers I now use for L and R are JBL Pro 15" with a horn. The center and rear center are 10" pro monitors in a wedge shape that allows them to sit on the floor and still project to our listening position for a wonderful sound stage image. Of course, there are more expensive systems, but for our enjoyment this setup works just fine.


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

I don't know how I could have powered my subs with a standard audiophile home edition amp...:bigsmile:


----------



## Jerm357 (May 23, 2006)

cynical2 said:


> Thanks for the info, Ahmed! I try to stay away from that place, but I'll wander over and look for that thread...sounds like some worthwhile info is there.
> 
> It's a little surprising to me that the consensus seems to be that pro amps will work just fine and are a better value than "audiophile" amps...I'm surprised more people don't do it. :huh:


Heres a link to that thread...

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=418666&highlight=new+amp+grinning


----------

